# موقع بالعربي لأهم برامج الالكترونيات



## aboualbard (31 أغسطس 2006)

(ارجو التثبيت )احد اشهر مواقع الالكترونيات باللغة العربية , حيث اشهر البرامج المستخدمة لتحليل وتنفيذ الدوائر الالكترونية 
http://www.qariya.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=1

هذا وبالله التوفيق . :32:


----------



## وليد1987 (1 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور
والموقع


----------



## خنتوس خان (2 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكــــــــــــور أخي على الموقع
بالتوفيق


----------



## Unix (27 مايو 2007)

الشكر لك .....


----------



## رسام2 (28 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## ayman_118 (29 مايو 2007)

اللهم إجعله في كتاب حسناتك


----------



## ymy_i (18 يونيو 2007)

الله يوفقك والى الامام


----------



## سعد الراوي9 (19 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموقع الجيد


----------



## nour el din (19 يونيو 2007)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery much


----------



## km6 (25 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed_xp (25 يونيو 2007)

aboualbard قال:


> (ارجو التثبيت )احد اشهر مواقع الالكترونيات باللغة العربية , حيث اشهر البرامج المستخدمة لتحليل وتنفيذ الدوائر الالكترونية
> http://www.qariya.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=1
> 
> هذا وبالله التوفيق . :32:


الف شكر اخى العزيز وهل يخفا القمر انها القريه الاليكترونيه


----------



## ahmadsh (30 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموقع الجيد


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (30 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوفوزي (30 يونيو 2007)

مشكور يا رائع وجزاك الله خيررررر


----------



## فريد شوقى بطرس (1 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارجوووووووووووووووووووو
معرفة البرنامج اللى يفتح الملفات والبرامج وارساله على
fared_king2000***********


----------



## taieb125 (6 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك والى الامام


----------



## نجوه (14 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## mohammed alqaissi (14 يوليو 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## Saladin (17 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووور
القرية الالكترونية موقع شهير


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (12 أغسطس 2007)

ألف شكر حبيبي الموقع أكثر من رائع


----------



## elmustafa (7 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر جدا


----------



## bebo13 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

كل الشكر وجزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## hammhamm44 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

Ramdan Kareem all elkool


----------



## سامح ظاهر (6 فبراير 2008)

مشكووور كتير


----------



## بوعامرالسالك (9 فبراير 2008)

mrsiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## aboualbard (4 أبريل 2008)

*اشكر الجميع على الرد
كل التحايا والتقدييييييييييييييييييييييير*


----------



## bebo_s_80 (5 أبريل 2008)

thxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## الحمدابي (8 أبريل 2008)

مشكور كثيررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## العامل لأجله (15 يوليو 2008)

thank youuuuuuuu


----------



## الياس عبد النور (17 يوليو 2008)

والله مشكوووووووووووووور وبالفعل هل يخفة القمر عن موقع القرية الكترونية وهوة موقع معروف وجميل جدا


----------



## اارر (7 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ..............


----------



## هيليوم (9 سبتمبر 2008)

كل الشكر والاحترام 
موضوع مهم جدا جدا


----------



## LTTCOM (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ورحم اللة والديكم


----------



## محمودعبدالعزيزقمبر (24 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الله يفح عليكم ويفقهقم فى العلم والدين


----------



## alaajh (25 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك واحييك على مشاركاتك الفعالة


----------



## fodi (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي
وبارك الله فيك ########


----------



## منار يازجي (28 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالله ال عبدالله (3 مارس 2009)

*اللهم إجعله في كتاب حسناتك*​


----------



## a7mdtito (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي الموقع
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## Rachid w (7 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## جبار الغالبي (11 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## therarocky (12 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدشاهيين (5 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## emscorpion (5 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zezoo_medo (8 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## شوكت احمد كوجر (10 مايو 2009)

الف شكر على الموقع وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سام م (11 مايو 2009)

*برنامج بسيط وجميل لرسم الدوائر والطباعة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

برنامج بسيط وجميل لرسم الدوائر والطباعة:31::31::31::31::31::31::31:


----------



## مهندس المهندسين (23 يونيو 2009)

شكــــــــ لم ينطقها لساني ـــــــــراً
شكـــــــــــ بل كتبها قلبي ـــــــــــــــراً


----------



## musait (25 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## Eng.\Mado (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرا يا أخ سام ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (2 يوليو 2009)

thank you very much-thank you very much


----------



## حناحنه (2 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر على الطر الجميل
ادمك الله الى هذا المنتدى
تقبل فائق احترامي


----------



## ادور (2 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
مشكورررررررررر كتير


----------



## iraqmoon (7 يوليو 2009)

تسلم ياورد.....................................................


----------



## mahfoudh2008 (9 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر الف شكر الف شكر الف شكر الف شكر الف شكر الف شكر الف شكر الف شكر الف شكر الف شكر


----------



## مصطفى أفكار (12 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك فيك


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (14 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمودعبداللطيف (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكــــــــــــور أخي على الموقع


----------



## mohamed elwany (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود
ويسلم يداك


----------



## mohamed elwany (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموقع


----------



## saidi030 (18 فبراير 2010)

Merci pour le merveilleux site


----------



## ابوالبراء99 (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي الغالي واتمنى منك المساعدة في ايجاد برنامج برمجة اجهزة موتورولا راديو


----------



## ahmed.obaya (19 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## labseeker (19 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## tarek sht (21 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيك وزادك الله علما*


----------



## mile222 (21 مارس 2010)

*مشكووووووووررررررررررر*


----------



## محمد ابوصلاح (31 مارس 2010)

والله بارك الله فيك اخ ماجد


----------



## محمد ابوصلاح (31 مارس 2010)

الف شكر على الموقع الجميل


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررر


----------



## soulfood (3 مايو 2010)

مشكووور و الله يجزاك خير


----------



## mostaf500 (6 مايو 2010)

ا


----------



## mostaf500 (6 مايو 2010)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mostaf500 (6 مايو 2010)

_*ابارك اللة فيكم *_


----------



## yazan1902 (8 مايو 2010)

سابر يامجتهد


----------



## محمد ابوزيد راجح (30 مايو 2010)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## maghmoor (30 مايو 2010)

مشكور موقع فعلا" لا غنى عنه!


----------



## مهندس لمستقبل (3 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## طلو (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## waddahYemen (1 يناير 2011)

good one , tq


----------



## seen209 (1 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## علاويا (3 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## shiko3 (12 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## yasser 2005 (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## مـ/ محمد الشريف (19 يونيو 2011)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## eng_moh (20 يونيو 2011)

شكر


----------



## ased hk (2 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## بدرى80 (6 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووور أخي:14::16::16::16:


----------



## kabraider (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكــــــــــــور أخي على الموقع*


----------



## natiwan (2 يناير 2012)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## samy_elmasrey (18 فبراير 2012)

فعلا موقع ممتاز وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## agep (19 فبراير 2012)

*الشكر لك .....*​


----------



## عمرو ذياب (21 فبراير 2012)

تسلم وأنار الله طريقك


----------



## marouenov (21 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك​


----------



## alahdaly (22 فبراير 2012)

سلمت يمينك


----------



## الجندى2000 (1 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## المهندسه سحر (2 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندسه كهرباء /اتصالات 
باعمل ماجستير في موضوع اسمه(implementation of soft decision viterbi decoder by fpga)وعايزه مساعده


----------



## روحيم (6 سبتمبر 2014)

*بارك الله فيك*

بارك الله فيك


----------

